# 

## przybyl

Czy można połączyć, te dwa programy, tz,  starać się o dofinansowywanie do domu energooszczędnego a jednocześnie starać się o otrzymanie zwrotu części VAT w ramach MDM ?

----------


## Zula4x4

I cisza, a też mnie to bardzo ciekawi  :sad:

----------


## ciekawski83

budując dom wg warunków z NFOŚiGW masz 0,01% szans, że się zmieścisz w cenie m2 które są narzucone z MDM

----------


## marzenaew

no dobrze ale masz szanse ?

----------


## gombro

jak sytuacja wygląda obecnie  z programem w 2014..???

----------


## Redakcja

Nasz podpowiedź - film: Mieszkanie dla młodych - jak uzyskać dopłatę?

----------


## Kordas

> jak sytuacja wygląda obecnie  z programem w 2014..???


Szczegóły i to dostępnym językiem masz opisane na www.mieszkaniedlamlodych.com... Przyjemnej lektury bo warto

----------


## oldzaa

Na pewno można połączyć programy dopłat MdM i NFOŚiGW kupując mieszkanie energooszczędne - można dostać od razu dwie dopłaty. W Krakowie taką oferte ma Wawel Service w inwestycjach Borkowska B1 i B2 i Halszki 28A. Trzeba sprawdzić, które mieszkania w inwestycjach są objęte MDM - najlepiej na www.taniemieszkania.pl

----------


## marzenaew

Można połączyć dofinansowanie z kredytem MDM . Jedno nie szkodzi drugiemu. Zawsze możesz dopytać konsultanta, ale wg mnie jedno nie szkodzi drugiemu.

----------


## GzE

Nie ma możliwości połączenia tych dopłat. Są one realizowane na zasadzie spłaty części kredytu - Dostajesz przelew na rachunek na którym spłacasz kredyt. Pomimo, że ustawodawca nie widzi żadnych przeciwwskazań do połączenia dwóch dopłat, banki znalazły sposób na to, żebyś za szybko nie spłacił kredytu - są osobne oferty. Kredyt dedykowany dla inwestycji ekologicznych i inny dla inwestycji MDM.

----------


## dzinko

Można łączyć i jedno i drugie ale warunki na MDM są takie, ze ja podziękowałam np.

----------


## GzE

> Można łączyć i jedno i drugie ale warunki na MDM są takie, ze ja podziękowałam np.


Czy mogłabyś powiedzieć w jakim banku można bądź w jaki sposób można połączyć te dopłaty?

----------


## grazynaa

> Można łączyć i jedno i drugie ale warunki na MDM są takie, ze ja podziękowałam np.


Niestety bardzo trudno jest znaleźć mieszkanie, które w ogóle spełnia warunki programu MDM, my długo szukaliśmy, ale niestety bezskutecznie. A już na pewno nie ma takich mieszkań nowych i energooszczędnych... Może w jakichś małych miasteczkach.

----------


## oldzaa

Macie racje, jednak nie da się połączyć tych dwóch dopłąt póki co - trzeba się zdecydować albo na MdM albo na dopłatę NFOŚiGW. Tak jak piałam, jeżeli szukacie lokum w Krakowie, warto zobaczyć do oferty Wawel Service- mają lokale w MdM i jako pierwsi w Polsce też - energooszczędne domy i mieszkania z dopłatą

----------

